# Anyone still have a 5yo in a 5-pt harness?



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

I feel like I'm the only one. Ds is 41 lbs and 40 something inches. He doesn't mind the harness.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

My daughter was harnessed to 7.25 (she was about 48" and 52# when she moved to a booster).


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

ME! I have a 38lb 40inch 5 year old in a radian 65 harnessed forward facing. She doesn't know any better so she's totally fine with it. She'll be harnessed in the radian until she's out of a carseat at 8(longer if she's under 65lbs).


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Yep. DS is 40-something pounds and he turned 5 in Feb. He's in an Apex 65, though he's getting close to outgrowing it by height. I'll be comfy with him in a high back booster at that point b/c when we've tried it for short trips up the road to the bus stop, he sits correctly.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My son will not be 5 until September, but unless something major changes, he will still fit in his Marathon at that point (although I do need to check the manufacture date to see if he'll need a new seat around then). He's only 32 lbs now and has several strap levels to go before he's too big for it. He doesn't seem to care at this point (and I don't think he's capable of staying in a booster with a regular seat. We've done it once or twice in a pinch, and it was very difficult to keep him in position). Anyhow, my older kids were out of 5 points much, much earlier, but they were also very large for their ages.


----------



## madis81 (Jun 16, 2005)

My DD will be six next month and is still in a 5-pt harness. We tried to get her to use a HBB part-time, but she hates it and has requested to use the harness until she's ready for a booster. And my DH isn't 5, but he'd love to be in one as well.


----------



## widemouthedfrog (Mar 9, 2006)

dd is the size of a 7-year-old (but not quite 5), almost 50 lbs, and still in a 5-point harness.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

My son was in his Radian until 5.5 (44lbs). He liked it and was comfortable in it so he would still be in it if my daughter hadn't needed it.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

My son will be 5 in June and he'll be staying in his Regent.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

My son won't turn five until the summer, but we plan to keep him harnessed until he reaches the limits of his Regent and Nautilus. Unfortunately, that time is not too far off, as he has a long torso, and is on the top slots on both seats, with very little room for growth in the Nautilus especially. He is about 45 inches and 55 pounds. The Nautilus will have to go to booster mode within a few months, but I hope we can get at least another year from the Regent.

I was aggravated yesterday to see one of our young relatives already in booster mode on the day of his 4th birthday. The dad said that he had been in the booster for a few months already because he "did not fit comfortably" in any harnessed seats anymore.







The little boy is just about 40 inches and 40 pounds; bare minimum for a booster.


----------



## Aka mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

My 6.5 year old is still in a harness. She is aboiut 50 lbs and about 46" tall. Still well within the requirements for her nautilus. The harnass is up to 65 lbs and 52".


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

My dd is 6 and is in a five-point harness in a Frontier.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 is 7 and still harnessed in my car. She is just starting to balk so we have reached an agreement that when she turns 8 she can ride full time in a booster. She lacks the emotional maturity to sit still currently but I am thinking by then she will be ok.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Dd will be 6 in August and is still harnessed in all cars she rides in.

-Angela


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

DS will be 6 in September, he's ~45 lbs (not sure how tall) and is harnessed in a Radian.


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

My 5yo is too! He's about the same weight/height as your LO. He will occasionally ride in a high back booster in my mom's car and he really prefers the 5pt car seat.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

DS is 6 and only 46 lbs...he is in a harness in a Nautilus...I actually have a booster too and he asked to go back in the harness after a couple days...


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a 36 pound almost five year old (end of June) in a marathon. I actually need to move her to the top slot today. If she outgrows this seat before she hits 40 pounds, I'm not sure what we'll do then.

Liz


----------



## ccbloom (May 18, 2006)

I have an almost 7 year old, and still in the regent. I have no plans anytime soon to take my child out.







Safe kid, happy mom!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

My 6 year old is 40 lbs and is still in a 5 pt harness in his Radian.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

My oldest son was harnessed until last fall, at 6.5. My 4.4 yr old is in a harness and will be, in my car, until around 6. I do allow him to ride in a high back booster for playdates though.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

My 8 year old is still harnessed in a 5 pt. My 6 year old is as well, though he is reaching the end of his harnessed time. You're not the only one.


----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

You are not alone!! My 5 1/2 yr old is harnessed in a Regent (48" and 52lbs) and my 8 yr old is also harnessed in her Frontier (51" and 55lbs). DS is almost 3 1/2yrs (39" and 37lbs) and is rfing in his radian!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

6 year old, 50 pounds in a 5pt harness and will be for a while.


----------



## manymillers9 (Apr 23, 2010)

My 6DD is still in a 5point harness. She's really thin, so she still fits very comfortably. We have 4 kids in 5ph in our car.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

We are! Alivia turned 5 in November and is still in a 5 pt. I don't know exactly how big she is, but I know she is just barely big enough to move to a booster. HOWEVER, I don't trust she would sit right in a booster (even a high back, which her carseat converts too. On top of that, we only have a pickup truck, so she rides in the center. If anything were to happen with her in the car, I would feel better if she was in a 5 pt.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

My oldest was till 5.5, and my second will be at least 6 (4.5 now) because she is not even 30 lb yet!


----------



## 3 little birds (Nov 19, 2001)

My ds is 5.5 and harnessed in his Radian 65. Looks like it will be awhile before anything needs to change, also.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My daughter was harnessed until just shy of 6 in all most cars, as we moved into Kindergarten and pick/up drop off, etc. she is now in a booster in most cars. However, her Regent is still in my car, and she still is harnessed most of the time when with me (her primary vehicle). She doesn't mind either, but likes to be in the Regent because "she can be wiggly" in the booster she knows she has to sit still, and is good about it, but likes that in Regent she doesn't have to worry about remembering to hold still!


----------



## MCsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

My almost 5 DD is still in one as well. And she does not know any better, all of her friends are also in 5 pt harness.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh good, I was starting think I was being excessive. I didn't realize they can't be wiggly in a booster.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

One of my nieces is 5.75 and is still harnessed and will be for quite a while. She is only just now barely 33 pounds and around 39 - 40" She rides in a Wizard in one car and Graco Ultra CarGos in the others and has plenty of growing room in both (and they all have at least another year before they expire)


----------



## Katwoman (Apr 15, 2004)

My DD1 will be 6 in June and she's still in her 5 pt. She's 33 lbs. (I'm actually starting to think she'll be in her 5 pt when she goes to her prom......)


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Mine will be five in July, and she'll still be in the harness. She's still shy of 35 lbs! She does feel the peer-pressure, though, because her larger friends and cousin are all in boosters.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Ds is 5.6y 42 pds and 44 inches tall and still in a booster and will remain there until he outgrows it at 65pds. Right now he still has 2 more shoulder strap holes to go before even having to worry about not fitting the harness.

He has a Safety First Apex 65 that converts to a booster that goes up to 100 pds and 57 inches tall. So this seat will expire before he outgrows it. I really love this seat for the price it is the best you can get and it as high in weight as it does.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Us!

Dd is 5, and is about 45 lbs and 45in. She's in a radian 65.

We'll also have 4 in 5pt harnesses in September! The great thing is the dd1 and ds both have radians, and dd can do the buckles. So it's her job to buckle him, and then herself. I can put the baby in, and then do a quick check on both of them. It's saved me a TON of time and uncomfortable reaching. There's hope that she can do dd2 when the new baby comes because we'll be getting a radian for her, too. She'll have to be FF







, and I feel the best about that seat. I'll keep her RF until the last minute, though!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm sure most of us who care enough to post in Family Safety already know this, so I apologize in advance, but I want to add a PSA that most kids outgrow most harnessed seats by height before weight: a forward-facing harnessed seat is outgrown by height if shoulders are above the top strap slot* or ears are above the top of the shell.

* except Radians


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Why except Radians? Only when they are RF?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Radians allow use with shoulders above the top strap slots; however, most kids are uncomfortable in the seat once they're that tall.

And what I wrote was only for forward-facing seats: I will edit for clarity.


----------



## Alieand the twins (Jan 25, 2003)

My 7.5 year old twins are still harnessed in Graco Nautilus car seats in our main vehicle. The taller one is just about to outgrow it in height however.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

My older two (7 1/2 and 5 1/2) are still in their Regents.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

All of my children are harnessed in sunshine radians. They are 7, 6, and 4.


----------



## eckmannl (Nov 9, 2004)

My 5.5 and 7 yr olds are in Huskys (the older regents) and will be until they outgrow them.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

i did everything wrong with ds1 but i think i kept him harnessed til almost 4.

with ds2 i did way better (yay internet!) so he was harnessed at 5. his bday was in may and sometime over the summer leading up to kindy we went to a HB turbobooster. he's 8 in a few weeks and still in a LBB.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

DD1 will be 5 in May and seeing as she's only just 40lbs, I am thinking she will be harnessed in her Radian for some time yet.


----------



## voicegrrl (Aug 17, 2007)

My 6 year old twins are in marathons but they give me some grief because they get to be in boosters at my ex's house which he put them in as soon as they turned 4 despite every piece of information I gave him explaining how dangerous it was. When my 2nd husband and I had our baby (who just turned 2) instead of gifts for her, our friends took up a collection to get the older girls the marathons so that the baby could have one of their roundabouts. I'd like to keep the twins in the marathons at least until the baby comes next year. My almost 9 year old is in a booster and her step mom told her she doesn't need to be in one anymore and I told her too bad, she's staying in it at my house.


----------



## UmmAbduRahman (Jan 17, 2006)

My boy will be 5 in June and he's harnessed in a Nautilus. (Don't know his exact weight and height) I don't see any need to switch it out to be a booster yet. He's happy in the harness. He can buckle it and unlatch it by himself.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a 5.75-year-old son in a Regent.


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

My 5 yo 39 lb 44 in boy is still in his harness... He has a Clek booster for when he rides to/from school with someone else or with his dad, which is RARE but he actually prefers the harness because he can relax into the headrests and stuff.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

My ds will be 5 this summer. He's currently about 44 lbs and 43 inches. He's in a Nautilus right now and I plan to keep him in it with the harness until he out grows it. We currently don't have a carseat for him in the other car (dh's commuting car). But ds will be attending dh's school next year and so we'll need to get him another seat. I think I will get him a highback booster and put the Nautilus in the car he is in most frequently at that point.


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

my 6.5yo is in his Regent with lots of room to grow. he's only 42lbs and still on the second shoulder slot. i am looking into getting a HBB for when we need to squeeze another person in our back seat.


----------



## bnhmama (Nov 28, 2006)

My ds was harnessed until he was about 6.5. He got too tall, otherwise, he'd still be harnessed.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

DS1 turned 7 in February and was harnessed in his Nautilus until a few weeks ago.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

My oldest is almost 5 and 41 lbs. She's in a Regent and probably is going to on it for a while. She even say that don't like booster seats because feel not secure and Se can have head support for taking naps... LOL


----------



## ~cassie (Aug 31, 2009)

My 5 yr old is still in a 5pt-Radian 65.


----------



## GreenMamma (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes!! My 5 1/2 year old son is 35 lbs. and 41 inches and will be in a 5 pt harness for a long while yet.


----------

